# Rogue 2014 sun visors droop down



## Kdawgud (Jun 8, 2019)

I think this is more of a design flaw than a mechanical failure, but my 2014 rogue's sun visors don't stay up all the way. It's been like this since I got it (dealer confirmed it is normal) and just have lived with it, but being a tall person it still annoys me. I'm wondering if anyone else has attempted to solve this issue. Have newer rogue's changed the visor design so they stay all the way up? If so, can I get one of the newer parts for my 2014?


----------

